# Describe Your Wife



## ndynt (Apr 17, 2015)

Husband went to the sheriff's department to report that his wife was missing.

*Husband:*    My wife is missing. She went shopping yesterday and has not come home... 
*
Sergeant:*   What is her height? *
Husband:*   Gee, I'm not sure. A little over five-feet tall. 
*
Sergeant:*   Weight?*
Husband:*   Don't know. Not slim, not really fat.
*
Sergeant:*   Color of eyes? *
Husband:*   Sort of brown I think. Never really noticed. 

*Sergeant:*   Color of hair?  
*Husband:*   Changes a couple times a year. Maybe dark brown now. I can't remember. 

*Sergeant:*   What was she wearing?
*Husband:*   Could have been pants, or maybe a skirt or shorts. I don't know exactly. 

*Sergeant:*   What kind of car did she go in?
*Husband:*   She went in my truck.
*
Sergeant:*   What kind of truck was it?
*Husband:* A 2015 Ford F150 King Ranch 4X4 with eco-boost 5.0L V8 engine special ordered with manual transmission and climate controlled air conditioning. It has a custom matching white cover for the  bed, which has a matching aftermarket bed liner. Custom leather 6-way seats and "Bubba" floor mats. Trailering package with gold hitch and special wiring hook-ups. DVD with full GPS navigation, satellite radio receiver, 23-channel CB radio, six cup holders, a USB port, and four power outlets. I added special alloy wheels and off-road Michelins. It has custom running boards and indirect wheel well lighting. 

At this point the husband started choking up.

*Sergeant:**        Don't worry buddy. We'll find your truck. *


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## ndynt (Apr 17, 2015)

Sorry that jokes spacing is messed up.  Did it over three times and it kept getting worse.  Think perhaps it was too long.


----------

